# Upgrading T8



## rickp57 (Jun 10, 2015)

I am upgrading an old pool table light from two single ballast to new electronic dual ballast. Only one lamp will work at a time. After the switch is on, one lamp will light. If I remove that one, the other one will light. Wired according to diagram, wondering if I got a bad ballast.


----------



## brickbat (Jun 13, 2015)

not enough details to really help...


----------

